# My puppy was attacked



## AusGSD (Aug 23, 2009)

As we were taking my 5 month old puppy for her afternoon walk down our suburban st towards our walking trail, we came across a loose staffy sitting out the front of its house. We were on the oppositie side of the road, before we could do anything it ran straight across at us and bit her high up on her hind leg, I was trying to pull her away but it was latched on. I didnt know what to do so I got in between them and picked her up (which I know your not suposed to) but I swear it would of killed her if I didn't. I got it off her then it bit me on the hand as I was trying to take her away still carrying her.

She was bleeding alot and obviously extremely shaken up, we took her straight to the vet and let the relevant authorities know.

I am so mad right now, she is very stressed but is going to recover from her physical wounds but I am worried about the mental ones.

Whats even more scary is my wife usually takes her on her own, if so I dont know what would of happened.

We have been trying very hard to socialize her well, I fear this will really affect her. 

Anyone have any advice how we should handle this, or in retrospect what I could of done in that situation differently.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You did what you had to do to protect the pup and get the other dog off of her. 

I would look for a very friendly adult dog that you know well to socialize with and walk with for a few days after she recovers. I think a dog of stable temper will bounce back if the humans do not over react. Make sure you guys don't start tensiing up when you see a loose dog or another approaching dog. it is very easy to start doing that once you have suffered an attack. If you do this your pup will pick up on this and it will cause her to react. 

If you see a loose dog in the distance try hard to be cheerful and matter of fact and turn and walk away at a normal pace without getting nervous. try not to scream or carry on, it just makes it worse. Work on your obedience skills to give you confidence that your dog will work with you too.

Carry an umbrella or stick. Just make sure your own dog won't be afraid of it. You can pop the umbrella open and use it as a shield too. Play with your pup with the umbrella so she is at ease with it popping open. let her eat treats off of it while it is open and toss treats to her while you open it slowly before starting to pop it open.

This is always a terrible fear of all responsible dog owners. No one wants thier pup or adult dog physically or mantally injured. I think she will bounce back if you stay low key about it.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I can understand your frustration. Unfortunately I experienced something like this, luckily kenzo wasn't bitten. I took him for a potty break and a loose pitbull sneaked up on us. OMG, he just caught kenzo in the neck and I was going crazy, I did what you did, I got in between them too. I just run to my house, dropped the pup inside and went out to look for that pitbull's owners. Guess what, a super jerk man came to me and had a nerve to question me why I was exaggreting what happened. I got even more angry and I said ''If I see that dog loose again I'm gonna call the police I swear''. That was it. I'm so sorry you and your baby hurt. I'm so sorry for the pup, how bad are your wounds? I hope nothing serious. And for the psychological damage of the pup, I second what Kathy suggested above. A stable, well tempered adult dog may be guide your dog to overcome this incident. I'm so sorry again.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's really terrible. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Irresponsible people make me so mad. So sorry that this happened to you and your pup. I would have done the same thing that you did. This is exactly why I stopped walking my dogs around where I live. 
I agree with what others have said. Keep socializing your pup with friendly adult dogs. With your help, your pup should be able to get past this.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

What KathyW said.

Even better, if you could find a nice stable dog that looks similar to the dog that attacked your dog. I"ve heard many stories of a dog reacting years latter due to the type of dog.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

A similar thing happened to me when Minnie was a few months old. A big yellow lab (yes, a lab) came out of nowhere when we were on our walk and went after her. She was too big at that point for me to pick up, so I had to kick the lab several times to get him to go away. I was screaming and yelling and waving my arms to scare him off. A few months later he tried to approach us again, but I saw him coming and I made a HUGE racket yelling "Get! Go on! Go Home!" and he ran off. Stupid owners didn't give $.02 about it. 

Minnie was scared of other dogs after the first attack, but we made a weekly play date with a neighbor's airedale terrier and we went to basic obedience class, and her fear slowly went away. Now she wants to be every dog's best friend. 

Just work with him around other, nice dogs and he will come around. Don't push him, and don't coddle him when he acts scarred, just let him go at his own pace.

You did the right thing by picking him up; you had to protect him.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Of course, what Kathy said is good stuff. 

I saw a guy at a dog park break up a fight with a CO2 airhorn; it worked very well without contact. You can get small ones at marine supply or sporting goods stores. I've been meaning to get one myself. 

I carry a .380 whenever we're out and about. I've never had to use it, and hope I never do.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im so sorry this happened to you!!!
I hope your babygirl is ok!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

If you chose the marine air gun make sure you accustom the pup to the noise as well. You don't want to scare your own dog with anything that is unusual.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Holy cow!! I had a pitbull charge me when I was holding my 5 month old baby, and luckily was near my unlocked car and jumped in just in time. What is wrong with people???? I wonder if I should carry mace or a cattle prod when I walk my dog.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry for what happened to your pup, that's awful. The folks have given you good advice, I'd follow it.

Just a comment ... remember that anything you carry that sprays is not going to hit just your target. Both you and your dog will more than likely get sprayed as well. #1 you don't want to hit your own dog for obvious reasons, #2 if you get it in your eyes or face area you may render yourself fairly helpless to yourself and your dog.


----------



## AusGSD (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support. She is doing much better today, last night she was in shock and not walking well. I have two small puncture marks in my hand and some scratches but am all good otherwise. As the dog also bit me there is a case to have it put down the council have advised us.

The pound is trying to contact the owners but they have all mysteriously disappeared and have not been home since. They will keep checking everyday untill they see it.

I will certainly take all the advice on board.

We have obidience classes on sundays so she will be around other dogs in a controlled manner which I think will be good for her.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

everyone is right, a stable pup should recover fine.........as long as you jump back in and keep socializing with other dogs......

i would also walk a different route, which stinks if this one is convienient, but until the matter gets resloved you don't want it to happen again....

this happened to me when one of mine was young, but he got attacked a few times..........unfortunately i was So upset when it happened it rubbed off on my dog, he became very dog aggressive............i did work on my own reactions in situations and did get him to a point where he could ignore dogs at a comfort distance, but he never liked other dogs in his space......So, as said its so important to try and stay calm and handle these loose dog situations in the right way.....


----------

